# Colorado River???



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I am getting dragged to Moab this weekend and figured I would dust off the fly rod try out the Colorado River. Just curious if anyone has fished this area and has any special techniques or advise they care to share.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

What are you expecting to catch? Not much more than catfish down there, and maybe the odd endangered sucker.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Really??? I didn't know that...maybe I won't bring the rod. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, there is the extremely rare northern pike. If you caught one of those on a fly in the Colorado, you'd be a legend. 8) Sorry, I've often wished the Colorado and Green Rivers offered better fishing in those areas.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Better fishing is in the eye of the fisherman. The channel cats in the Colorado are great eating and as far as a fight all you need to do is to tie into one of the 10 pound+ ones in there.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with cats, but he did ask about _fly_ fishing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MKP said:


> Nothing wrong with cats, but he did ask about _fly_ fishing.


Us a streamer with sinking line. Then hold on when the cats hit it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with cats, but he did ask about _fly_ fishing.
> ...


Or a rotten shrimp :wink:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

You make it sound like getting dragged to Moab is a bad thing... Why not just take advantage of what the area has to offer? Rent a bike and ride some trails, hike into some arches, dredge up a channel cat on bait. I love fly fishing as much as anyone but if I was lucky enough to get down there right now, I'd take the mountain bike, hiking boots, and maybe my catfishing rod and leave the fly tackle at home.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I


ScottyP said:


> You make it sound like getting dragged to Moab is a bad thing... Why not just take advantage of what the area has to offer? Rent a bike and ride some trails, hike into some arches, dredge up a channel cat on bait. I love fly fishing as much as anyone but if I was lucky enough to get down there right now, I'd take the mountain bike, hiking boots, and maybe my catfishing rod and leave the fly tackle at home.


Well said. Cat fishing is a good fun time to BS with buddies. And Moab is just awesome.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Not much more than catfish down there, and maybe the odd endangered sucker.


----------

